# hello all be kind i,m new



## sashab (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all im new 

I,m Sasha - housewife looking for pt clerical work
Husband Ian - electrician on petrol stations/repairs/maintains and installs forcourt. He has testing and inspecting and compex (hazadouse area ) 
2 girls - age 5 and 7 

We want to emigrate , just fancy a change to life . We looking into AU for a long time mainly because of the language and weather and thought the standars of life might be a little more relaxed. We were wrong after reserching and went to a seminar. Ian is on the skill list but would have to train again for a yr have low wages . It would cost us 20k for visa /furniture over/ flights/ 1 dog plus quarantine. Dont want to put the older dog and cat in quaratine. ( we have 2 dogs and 2 cats ) the cost of living is more expensive.We would only see family every 5 yrs . We would have sacrificed and saved for a better life but because ians job prospects would not be as good there as here we have decided to reserch Spain our second choice although the main issue is the language barrier. 

We have got the girls into a spanish club from Sept. We are starting Rocket Spanish . If we decide not to make the move this will help on holidays ect. 

Could anyone give us any help with Ians job prospects in Spain and changing licence over and if he has a chance with only basic skills of the language at 1st . Were to look for work . Resonable areas to live as expat and about English schools , in time the children would beable to intergrate into spanish school i,m sure but in the time of learning spanish i wouldnt want there education to suffer. 

Lots and lots of questions any help greatfully recieved, please be nice . 

Sasha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! I've moved your post in here for maximum resonse, I also think you should have a good nose around the Spanish forum as it'll give you an idea of how things are in Spain. 

I've been here for just over 2 years and love it!! My son (15yo) goes to an international school and so all his lessons are in English and he follows the einglish curriculum . My daughter (12yo) goes to a Spanish secondfary school and is slowly picking up the language, but at her age it hasnt been easy. However, younger kids tend to fly thru it and hardly see the language as a problem. My friends daughter was 6 when she came over and was more or less fluent within 6 months. She's now nearly 16 and it totally bilingual!! So as yours are faily young you should get away without it holding them up very much - and they'll have the benefit of speaking two languages!!!!!

As for work - not good over here at the mo, but I dont know enough about your husbands qualifications. I do know that British electicians qualifications dont cross over to Spain. See what the others say

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sashab said:


> Hi all im new
> 
> I,m Sasha - housewife looking for pt clerical work
> Husband Ian - electrician on petrol stations/repairs/maintains and installs forcourt. He has testing and inspecting and compex (hazadouse area )
> ...


Hi!
Spain's a great place, but now is perhaps not the best time to be thinking of making a move. 
If you go to the main Spain page you'll find a place to click on that says search this forum. There you can search for jobs, employment, unemployment, work etc, in fact everything, rent, housing, Malaga, Costa del sol...
With the info that you find perhaps you'll have more specific questions to ask.

PS Why ask "Be nice", have you had negative experiences elsewhere??!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Sasha,

I think everyone will tell you the same thing and that is the job prospects here are almost nil and only slightly improve if you are a fluent Spanish speaker. Your husband's work sounds quite specialized and that might be plus factor. Try contacting Cepsa and Repsol which seem to have a monopoly on fuel stations.

Best of luck
Willie


----------



## sashab (Apr 7, 2010)

thankyou all . Be nice lol . i have been on a forum before and people tend to get a bit hirate so im a bit wary thats all. avent herd any negatives about this forum . Im finding it hard to navigate round though ! i,m not very good though .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sashab said:


> thankyou all . Be nice lol . i have been on a forum before and people tend to get a bit hirate so im a bit wary thats all. avent herd any negatives about this forum . Im finding it hard to navigate round though ! i,m not very good though .



We're all really nice here so dont worry!!! Just keep playing around you'll soon get the hang of the forum! 

Jo xxx


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

hi!!!! I'm a newbie to the forum too!!!!! so not sure how this all works!!!! I live in Spain and really love it!!!! Me and my family have been here for 7 years and really love it. The first few years for me were hard, missed my family and friends alot but it is worth it!!! My kids love it and all speak three languages and just seem so much more 'free' than in the UK!!!!

Work can be hard to find at the moment.....what I would recommend is one of you coming over and trying to set up work before you make the move....... school places for kids are easy...the paper work is pretty easy really but if you don't speak the language it can be a bit more difficult. My experience is don't worry too much about the kids, they will be speaking perfectly in about 6months!!!!! Its the parents that need to really get learning. Both me and my wife speak fluently now and it makes a big difference to the quality of life!

What area were you looking at? It makes a a difference!!!!

I would thoroughly recommend a move...its an amazing life.....but preparation is the key!!!


Good luck!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

The first few years for me, I also missed my family, then I learned how to shoot....


----------



## mileyy (May 5, 2010)

*hello*

Hi
I am also new to this forum.I am looking for jobs.I need some idea about this forum.Just help me out how to search and apply for jobs through this forum.









sashab said:


> Hi all im new
> 
> I,m Sasha - housewife looking for pt clerical work
> Husband Ian - electrician on petrol stations/repairs/maintains and installs forcourt. He has testing and inspecting and compex (hazadouse area )
> ...


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

sashab said:


> Hi all im new
> 
> I,m Sasha - housewife looking for pt clerical work
> Husband Ian - electrician on petrol stations/repairs/maintains and installs forcourt. He has testing and inspecting and compex (hazadouse area )
> ...


Hi Sasha, welcome.

There's every chance that your husband's qualifications can be homologised into the Spanish equal. Same goes for any health and safety (Haz-gods, Coshh, etc) certification. There's a place in Madrid that the quals go to and this sort of information is available from consulates and the like - probably on the web also. Be aware that it can take 6 months to a year to have the process complete and get your qualifications back in both forms.

Two major areas of interest in Spain today. 
1) Renewable energy. Perhaps he can convert/expand his skill set to work in the many major wind farm/solar energy projects already on the go and expanding here if not able to find work with Repsol/Cepsa and any of the other major fuel logistics giants.
2) Risk management at work. Fueled by the "Must Do" from brussels, there's suddenly quite a bit of interest for people with Risk analysis and "Plan de Prevension" production experience. This might also be an area he can export his savy to.

All said and done however, Spanish is a bit of a must, even if he finds work with a company like BP as the end client will almost always be Spanish speaking/reading/reporting.

Good luck,
Xose


----------

